# Bunch of sound effects



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

I am building audio tracks for my halloween haunted house. I found a page with lots of sound effect to layer over top of my background tracks.

Index of /tools/dedx01/Snd/T1GSFX


----------



## Erlang (Sep 12, 2008)

Some brilliant sounds there, thanks.


----------

